# Has anyone tryed Garden of life product called PD for IBD Please read



## 12 surgeryslater (Sep 23, 2003)

I just recieved info about this line of products with the main one being PD ( Primal Defense ) I want to know if any one here has tryed it? I am about too try it the guy who makes it has crohn's and if you go to his web site www.gardenoflifeusa.com you can read for yourself!I am not a speaker for them or donor to them, I am just tired of being sick and this seems too give me some hope! hope u are as excited about it as I am bye


----------



## cherieklein (Jan 2, 2004)

I have been taking Primal Defence for about two months now. I find that it is helping, but it tends to give me a stomach ache. I don't know if anyone else has experienced this. I wrote to Garden of Life, and they told me to gradually work up to a tolerable dose. Not too helpful.Cherie.


----------

